# Advice on layout of pre-owned rapido



## tberns (Mar 2, 2016)

Im looking to buy a pre-owned rapido, suitable for myself and my 2 young daughters, but unsure of which model/layout to look for. i dont necessarily want an A-class, due to the size. Is there any low profiles suitable, preferably with pull down bed? Which model? Around 2007 ish.
Thanks in advance


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you had a motorhome before, suggest you look at some dealers forecourts and see what type of layout would suit the family.
You really need a separate bed area for the children while you have a lounge area for when they are in bed.
To allow for bad weather you need as big a van as you can manage to stop getting on top of each other.
Finally, what made you decide on a Rapido, have you checked their load capacity compared to others.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Be sure to check out the available payload (as in get it weighed so you KNOW what the available payload is) Rapido's are notorious for having VERY limited ones.

Andy


----------

